# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  cycle for olympic weightlifitng

## wheels27

Looking for feedback on weather or not this is a cycle to take leading up to world qualifiers and with possible testing before and testing for sure at the event. 

5 week cycle:

Insulin & Glycogen lodaing : Nutrition based

GH for recovery at 4.2/3.8/3.4/0

Peptide-CJC 1295 2 x 1MG/week with DAC green tea/huperzine (supposed to be an acetylcholenease antagonizer) and horny goat weed

100 MG test suspension every 2nd day being split into 50Mg before and 50 MG post workout

DHEA

dexamethasone

Feedback welcome!!!

----------


## wheels27

above cycle is for olympic weightlifting

----------

